# HELP! Neuter Issues!!!



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

My little guys lost their manhood on Wednesday. Today is Saturday, day three, and my little Bandit is not recovering. He is still trying to lick and he is just lazing around. Occasionally, he jumps as if he feels a spasm of pain. The Ninja recovered almost immediately and does not understand why the Bandit is not interested in playing, RLH or WWE Smackdown. Even the all-time favorite cage match in the play pen isn't interesting our little guy. He eats and drinks, but doesn't seem greatly interested in extra morsels which "accidentally" fall from our plates at mealtimes. I'm using onesies with strategically cut holes and have still had to use the lampshade of shame, which makes them both look like space invaders.

Is there something wrong with the Bandit?

Here are some pitiful pictures....(Bandit is gold/sable, Ninja is black and white)


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't know, but when in doubt I call the vet.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

I've called the vet. They say to give him time. If he is eating and drinking then they are not too worried, but if it doesn't get better in a couple of days to bring him in. There is no redness or swelling. My original post was fairly light hearted, but I really am worried, especially since one of my guys seems to have already recovered. Not sure what is going on. Pain meds are either not working or are just keeping him sedated. My main concern is the spasms.
Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I feel for you amigos, been there and done that about 10 months ago! I recovered fast like NinjaHava. If mi amigo Bandit is not noticeably better by Monday morning, don't call the Vet, take him in first thing that morning!

Get better muy pronto Bandit. Ninja, I like WWE Smackdown two, the rougher the better. I am 14 pounds of furrry fury!

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that just like people, dogs respond differently to pain and discomfort. Some are just more sensitive than others. You have the unique opportunity to observe two pups that have gone through the same procedure and are handling it differently. If he doesn't seem better in a couple days it may ease your mind just to bring him in for a recheck. Molly was acting alot worse after spaying any time she was wearing her cone. She was alot happier when I gave her a cone break. Any time you can watch your little guy without his cone on may help him to perk up a little bit. Good Luck!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would also caution about letting the pups be too active, even if they are feeling up to it. Probably not a good idea to let them RLH, jump, or wrestle with each other. I know with Molly it was 7-10 days before she could resume normal activity. I had to keep her in her crate or expen, or on a leash in the house to keep her from being too active too soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MWilson said:


> My little guys lost their manhood on Wednesday. Today is Saturday, day three, and my little Bandit is not recovering. He is still trying to lick and he is just lazing around. Occasionally, he jumps as if he feels a spasm of pain. The Ninja recovered almost immediately and does not understand why the Bandit is not interested in playing, RLH or WWE Smackdown. Even the all-time favorite cage match in the play pen isn't interesting our little guy. He eats and drinks, but doesn't seem greatly interested in extra morsels which "accidentally" fall from our plates at mealtimes. I'm using onesies with strategically cut holes and have still had to use the lampshade of shame, which makes them both look like space invaders.
> 
> Is there something wrong with the Bandit?
> 
> Here are some pitiful pictures....(Bandit is gold/sable, Ninja is black and white)


They do differ in their response to discomfort. If it continues through the weekend and you're worried about him, by all means call the vet and just check in tomorrow.

As far as the onesies are concerned, there's no need to cut any holes... just put them on front to back, and snap all but the middle snap. the tail goes right through where the middle snap is.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> As far as the onesies are concerned, there's no need to cut any holes... just put them on front to back, and snap all but the middle snap. the tail goes right through where the middle snap is.


Yeah, but tia Karen, where does the ....uh......uh......"business end" of male doggie go? Do snaps go on back or on belly? I'm trying too visualize dis. 

I jus wore a male diaper Popi bought at Petco and looks like blue jeans. It fastens on with velcro so easy on/off. Did I ever tell yous peoples how much I hated the cone? I refused to wear it! :frusty: Diaper worked fine and I only had to wear it about 10 days. Never had an accident in it and it kept me from licking my wounded parts.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yeah, but tia Karen, where does the ....uh......uh......"business end" of male doggie go? Do snaps go on back or on belly? I'm trying too visualize dis.
> 
> I jus wore a male diaper Popi bought at Petco and looks like blue jeans. It fastens on with velcro so easy on/off. Did I ever tell yous peoples how much I hated the cone? I refused to wear it! :frusty: Diaper worked fine and I only had to wear it about 10 days. Never had an accident in it and it kept me from licking my wounded parts.
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Ricky, with a onesie, your Momi or Popi just needs to unsnap the snaps and roll the whole thing forward at potty times. Kodi never had to wear a cone, because our vet suggested this from the start! I diaper is a good idea too, but some doggies learn very quickly to pull them off. It's just about impossible for a doggie to get a onesie off without thumbs!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zoe loved wearing her onesie. The 0 to 3 mo. size fit her just right. The stitches never seemed to bother her. The vet made a very tiny incision. It was either the morphine or the post surgical pain that made her very restless for 2 or 3 days afterwards. We were allowed to give her an oral pain killer for a couple of days afterwards but her condition made recovery a little unique. Now she feels back to her normal active self, running and jumping, playing, etc. I'm sure Bandit will be fine!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm sorry your little one is not feeling better yet - but I think it takes time 7-10 days is reasonable to get back to normal activity. As long as he is eating and drinking, no swelling, signs of infection, I think he okay. But if it still concerns you - go straight to the vet.

Best wishes. Chloe loved her cone and hated the onesie.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Good news! Both of my guys are completely recovered. The Bandit was apparently a bit of a drama queen. We took him to the vet on Monday and he acted as if he was completely cured as soon as we walked in. It was just like taking my kids to the doctor. As soon as we walked into the pediatrician's office, their fever would miraculously disappear and they would act as if they had never been sick. He walked into the vet's office bouncing and licking everyone in sight. I cannot tell you how silly the hubby and I felt. Of course, as soon as we came home the drama began again. Now, he is completely healed and both are wrestle-mania champs. Oh, the peanut butter filled Kongs helped with the healing process, by the way.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Ninja and Bandit look so cute!

Hope Bandit gets back to normal soon.

Teddy had his puppy teeth removed at the same time as his neutering. He got those bigger stitches all across the man area that was removed using string that needed to be removed after 10 days and wasn't given any pain killers.

He found the stitches itchy and was a little lethargic for the first few days which the vet mentioned as being normal. 
We couldn't find a cone to fit him so the vet made one out of an old bucket but Teddy could still reach his stitches which he kept licking.
He pulled out his stitches by day 3 but luckily, seemed to have healed enough not to need them replaced. 

He didn't seem too keen on food either but got back to normal in the 2nd week.


My neighbour's dog (similar size to Teddy but with very curly black fur) took 3 weeks to heal as he also seemed to struggle like Bandit.

I think all dogs (like humans) take their own time depending on how their body reacts and their emotional sensitivity (even with human siblings - one may recover from the same illness much faster and one would think nothing of a paper cut but the other may feel like he/she is seriously wounded! Its normal!).
be patient with Bandit and try keep positive! Hopefully Ninja having recovered quick enough will be back to normal and keep Bandit positive too. 

Maybe Ninja will share share his energy and may be able to get him to forget about the stitches.

Alternatively, if Ninja is annoying Bandit, you could keep Bandit and Ninja separate in case it has to do with Ninja trying to play and possibly tugging at his stitches?


----------

